# New procoat fine finish



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys and gals anyone have any reviews on the new fine finish cordless graco procoater? The 2012 new one? I want to buy it but I want reviews first as the first true coater as we all know is a piece of ****!! Thanks here in bc it's $699 at Sherwin ouch!!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Jtpaintalot said:


> Hey guys and gals anyone have any reviews on the new fine finish cordless graco procoater? The 2012 new one? I want to buy it but I want reviews first as the first true coater as we all know is a piece of ****!! Thanks here in bc it's $699 at Sherwin ouch!!


Get ProShot HD.amazing gun...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Not that one but the very news one is over $ 2000 a lot of bells on it 
David


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I am going to go there. I have a Carhartt Article Wear jacket with hood that cost $200.00 that I worked in when I was in the Bering Sea.

When I went to the GOM to work I purchased a work jacket that was a lot lighter but still gets me through winter months.


When I purchased the jacket I took my other half with me and I was looking at the Carhartt and Dickies chore or barn jacket.

This is my point, my other half is a journeyman seamstress that has stitched every type of work clothing on the market.

The price of the Dickies was $35 and Carhartt was $75. The wife looked very careful at the construction and materials.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops was spell checking and Mis spell Arctic Wear.

The


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

robladd said:


> I am going to go there. I have a Carhartt Article Wear jacket with hood that cost $200.00 that I worked in when I was in the Bering Sea.
> 
> When I went to the GOM to work I purchased a work jacket that was a lot lighter but still gets me through winter months.
> 
> ...


wtf does that have to do with a cordless sprayer?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops keep hitting the send button. The only difference between the 2 jackets were 3 buttons and a pocket flap.

The wife said that the 3 buttons and pocket flap was not worth paying $35 dollars for that it was OVER priced for the Carhartt tag.

I have been wearing the dickies jacket for 9 years. The Carhartt doesn't last any longer than the dickies I know because people I work with have the Carhartt and wish they had saved their money and purchased the dickies.

So this is my point Those Guns that Graco make are Soooooo over priced for the construction and materials that are in them.

I believe you are buying the Graco name and R & D that has been put into the 1st generation.

I believe that everyone that bought the 1st generation payed for the R & D of this new generation.

OK the new 1's look like what everyone wanted to begin with. All I know is if I put 2K down on a Graco sprayer it would be a Monarch 23:1. A 23:1 is WORTH 2k it has the R&D, workmanship and materials in it.

This thread will go on for a very long time, for what's its worth Graco has been my choice of spray equipment for decades. But when I put my hard earned money down I want to get my money's worth.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I'm talking about the new graco fine finish in bc Canada they want $699 for it . The hd is more for industrial work. Isn't there anyone out there who has reviews on this gun?? I want it but only if it's a lot better than my original proshot. Im thinking it would be great for spraying gables, baseboards and the garage doors?


----------

